# Do IBEW apprenticeships take into consideration an Electrical AS degree?



## DoktorSleepless (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello. I'm attending Los Angeles Trade-Tech Community College and I'm working on an Electrical Construction and Maintanance degree. Just finished the first semester and will soon start the second semester.

Two questions:

1)Will the degree help me land an IBEW apprenticeship?
2)Will the degree count towards your hours and increase starting pay if I get accepted?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

DoktorSleepless said:


> 1)Will the degree help me land an IBEW apprenticeship?
> 2)Will the degree count towards your hours and increase starting pay if I get accepted?


Maybe and no.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Alas I am no help for you, sorry. Maybe some of our union members can tell you more.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

In local 611 some apprentices went to trade school through the local community college. It helped them get the apprenticeship, as they had a leg up on the testing. Those with an AS degree in the electrical trades also started at 3rd period wages, which is 2nd year apprentice. 60% of JW scale vs. 50% at first period.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

My local considers experience. Can push you at least sixth months experience. Check into it. It can't hurt to ask. Can it? I would push for it myself.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

DoktorSleepless said:


> Hello. I'm attending Los Angeles Trade-Tech Community College and I'm working on an Electrical Construction and Maintanance degree. Just finished the first semester and will soon start the second semester.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


I would personally try to use it as a bargaining chip to see if just the fact that you are accepted and trying to learn the trade to get in the apprenticeship. That's just me. I don't like wasting time. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

You have the ability to test higher into the union, and make more. 

as well as it will give you a big advantage..

But one of my favorite sayings is knowledge with out experience is just bull****. 

What you learn in class is great, but till you are able to actually use those skills, and be able to perform them very well...


----------



## DoktorSleepless (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone and thank you for the welcomes.

One I the main reasons I started this 2 year college program is that it seems pretty difficult to get into the union. I read on here that the local 11 has like 800 people in their wait list so that's a bit discouraging. I was hoping the degree might give me a leg up to show I'm serious about the trade. If it I don't start at a higher wage that's fine, but I'm concerned about being able to get in in the first place.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

My experience getting in is that it helps. It might be a different story in your neck of the woods. One thing in our local JATC that makes a big difference is having a couple thousand hours industry experience. Be it working in a supply house or non union. It wouldn't hurt to see if your local hires stockmen/material handlers. 
These positions don't pay great, but it can be a great way to get your foot in the door. In a few situations, I have seen these guys get recommendation letters pushing them immediately to the top of the list.


----------

